# My girls with friend



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Wilma and my latest addition MInnie the poodle,with my friends dog Fudge,enjoying some sunshine.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute! They look like they all get along well. :smile:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Fun group!! :smile:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How cute where did you get Minnie? I think I remember something about her owner past away or something.


----------



## rawdogs (Jan 29, 2011)

Minnies owner died on easter sunday and i brought her home on 4/28 ,she has since been on a strict diet and getting plenty of exercise and the weight is slowly coming off.
She is 11yrs and up till age 8 was a breeding machine,i intend to get her speyed in july,when i hope she will be a lot slimmer.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

So happy she can have a good life from now on.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

The three of them look so cute together!


----------

